# Steamserver offline oder anderes Problem?



## Brainorg (24. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich kann seit heute nicht mehr mit Steam online gehen.
Es erscheint folgender Fehler:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gehts nur mir so oder sind mehrere betroffen? Tut mir jemand den Gefallen und schaut ob es bei ihm/ihr geht? 

Meine Hardwareconfig hat sich seit dem letzten mal online gehen nicht geändert. Auch die Routereinstellungen sind die gleichen geblieben.


----------



## Shona (24. September 2013)

Muss an dir liegen da die Steam Server nicht offline sind. Wäre dem so dann würde hier Steam Downtime Announcements - Page 43 - Steam Users' Forums was darüber stehen und da steht nichts.
Wenn gar nichts mehr geht dann folgende Dateien löschen und Steam danach starten

- Steam.dll
- SteamUI.dll
- ClientRegistry.blob

Nun sollten Updates geladen werden und ansich alles wieder gehen


----------



## Brainorg (24. September 2013)

Hm danke für den Tipp. Habe ich ausgeführt. Danach wird auch das update geladen aber online komme ich leider immer noch nicht 
Ich schmeiße Steam mal runter und lade es neu.

Edit: Hm lag doch an der Firewall. Trotzdem danke Shona


----------



## RavionHD (25. September 2013)

Bei mir spackt Steam auch, ich kann es zwar öffnen, aber wenn ich auf die Shopseite gehen will oder auf die Community Seite ladet und ladet es einfach nur mehr.
Wer hat dieses Problem auch noch?


----------

